# radio removal



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i highly suggest you do not remove your radio LOL..
what are you planning on doing?
adding a screen or just curious to see whats behind?


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Wait, are you trying to plug in a sirius radio to the built-in XM antenna? I keep hearing that this won't work, the frequencies and modulation types are both different.

Between that and how tied-in the radio is to the rest of the car, you're probably better off getting a sirius antenna and just hooking your radio into the line input. Or if you're a stickler for looks, just pay a couple bucks extra for Best of Sirius on the XM radio the car already has.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I need to put an adaptor between antenna connector and radio to give my sirius radio a input. I am going to run a separate antenna for it .


----------



## King Cruze (Mar 31, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Wait, are you trying to plug in a sirius radio to the built-in XM antenna? I keep hearing that this won't work, the frequencies and modulation types are both different.
> 
> Between that and how tied-in the radio is to the rest of the car, you're probably better off getting a sirius antenna and just hooking your radio into the line input. Or if you're a stickler for looks, just pay a couple bucks extra for Best of Sirius on the XM radio the car already has.


 
agree, one thing i have found is ushaly you cant just take it out and put it back somthing ushaly pisses you off lol ushly a wire that needs to sit a certen way behind it you wont get it to stay ending up and a day of saying FUC* off lol been there good luck thow


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a lifetime subscription with my stiletto radio . I will prob just end up using the aux input. Ugh


----------



## King Cruze (Mar 31, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I have a lifetime subscription with my stiletto radio . I will prob just end up using the aux input. Ugh


can you put it to a transmitter and tune it to your radio


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

seperate antenne for your xm?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I bet if you called customer service they would transfer your lifetime to the radio id in the car.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Lifetime is on sirius not xm that's the problem


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Lifetime is on sirius not xm that's the problem


They are the same company now, ergo i think its still worth a shot


----------



## rgblack316 (Apr 4, 2011)

They are the same company, but operate as two separate entities. Kind of like how GE owned a company that made appliances and NBC. Separate entities with the same parent company.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah, same company, but the sirius and xm billing systems remain separate.

I think I know what the OP is talking about... there's a "sureconnect" (or something like that) system that lets you use an FM modulator, but it has to be connected to the radio's FM antenna wire to work. This was because XM and Sirius got in hot water with the FCC about the strength of their FM transmitters.

OP, you're better off with the AUX input, seriously. It may not look as good, but it'll _sound_ better anyway.


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

Well to answer the OP question you have to get a flat head and get right up under the two vents close to the radio face. Don't be scared taking it off. You will hear a frightening click noise. Work your way around the radio face then you will find 2 screws that come out. The actual radio face with the buttons DETATCHES from the actual unit. When you take the face off you will se the remaining screws. Kinda scary at first but have at her!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

if you have a model that has the aux in you really need to use that, the fm modulator will sound like ass compared to a direct aux in.

I did some googling and while it sounds logical that one could transfer the membership, you cant.  The only thing you can do is if you can transfer your membership to another portable receiver 3x for 75/ea time. 

Lame

as much as i like xm i think i may just use pandora and internet radio once my trial is up with all the crap i hear about these guys


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

u have to have an fm transmitter, the small xm/sirius receiver, a splitter and proper antenna cables so that the receiver and xm antenna, and the regular car antenna can connect to the antenna port on the radio. u also need an xm antenna that u can run along the top of the windshield inside the car. 
i have the kit but never installed it in my '08 astra xr. too much of a hassle. instead, i have it installed in my computer room at home. i can listen to xm in my garage and elsewhere in my home where an fm radio exists.
there is a great explanation about installing xm in the 
www.saturnfans.com/forums


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have went this route with my sirius radio also and get annoying feedback through the AUX port. Any ideas on how to eliminate that.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

you need a higher quality cable from the radio to aux input. i bought a cheap one and got crazy noise from it!!!!! to be honest, i dont even like satelite radio anymore. i havent even used my xm trial really, i find myself connecting my phone and letting pandora do its magic!! truly is the best thing ever!!!!


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

The annoying feedback is probably just the terrible audio quality you get from XM/sirius. It has worse audio quality than FM radio which is really saying something.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a lifetime subscription on my sirius and on my old car just ran a direct line into the antenna in. I havent listened to fm radio in over 5 years since Stern went to sirius. Just wonder if I take my factory radio out if I can do the same thing or if the xm/fm antenna is the same feed.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Butcher98 said:


> I have a lifetime subscription on my sirius and on my old car just ran a direct line into the antenna in. I havent listened to fm radio in over 5 years since Stern went to sirius. Just wonder if I take my factory radio out if I can do the same thing or if the xm/fm antenna is the same feed.


this was my original question on this thread. im sure it would work its just a matter of pulling radio out to get to antenna jack. so far i have just been using the aux input in console.


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> I bet if you called customer service they would transfer your lifetime to the radio id in the car.


Probably not - as SiriusXM is still running both the Siruis and XM sat radio services as two completely different animals.

Even if they could transfer, the OP needs to know they will be charged $75 to transfer (which, IMO, sure beats the heck out of tearing-out the OEM gear).


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well I decided to rip the dash apart today and find out whats back there, and its bad news for us, no tradition fm antenna jack but 2 "sirius" looking jacks on the back. So unless they come out with a new style fm direct jack we are SOL.


----------



## MyCruzeDamnit (May 22, 2011)

There weren't by chance rca or aux output jacks back there were there?


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

:signs006:


----------



## bewernia (Jun 1, 2011)

Are there any more images and/or instructions about getting the radio out? I'm looking into adding the USB capability and want to see if it's just a plug or an additional module.


----------



## MyCruzeDamnit (May 22, 2011)

Butcher98 said:


> :signs006:


 
Cool thanks...I assume you can buy some kind of adapter if you wanted to add an amp and sub. Know of anything offhand?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

You would need to purchase a line out connecter (LOC) and tap the rear speaker wires. Connect your RCAs to the LOC and you're good to go.


----------



## gotdamojo06 (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah a LOC is exactly what you are going to need to use, it is really easy to do when you have the rear 6x9s, however Im in the situation where I actually need to try and tap into the wires in the back of the stock CD player to install the LOC as I dont have 6x9s


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

Even tho Sirius and XM share the same parent company, they are still operating the sat radio services as two seperate entities.

Good thing my lifetime service was with XM!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

gotdamojo06 said:


> yeah a LOC is exactly what you are going to need to use, it is really easy to do when you have the rear 6x9s, however *Im in the situation where I actually need to try and tap into the wires in the back of the stock CD player to install the LOC as I dont have 6x9s*


That's what I did....

A word to the wise when removing the plastic trim. Be VERY careful....I scratched the rubber that sits flush with the trim....:banghead:. Thankfully it's dark in color, so it's not really that noticeable.


----------

